# Farming Super Worms



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

So it seems like super worms is the same as breeding mealworms, except the worms have to be separated individually until they reach the pupae stage. My question is, do the adult beetles bite like the super worms? Is this type of beetle safe to feed to my hedgehog? This page says that the beetle does not bite, but I just wanted some confirmation here before feeding my hedgehog this type of beetle (zophobas morio). Thanks in advance!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Scuzi, I meant this page: http://www.enotes.com/topic/Zophobas_morio states that the adult beetle does not bite.

Has anyone else bred super worm beetles before?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Moisture Ash Protein Fat Other
Zophobas (Superworms) 58	1	19 17 5


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Superworms are not safe for hedgies unless their heads are removed as they have been known to bite hedgie throats and tummies. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

MissC said:


> Superworms are not safe for hedgies unless their heads are removed as they have been known to bite hedgie throats and tummies. :shock:


I believe their refering to the beetle they become


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a giant tub of superworms at home, and I think feeding my hedgehog superworms has caused her to gain too much weight. Plus, I would crush the heads with tweezers before giving them to her, and it's unpleasant for me to see them twitch and die. The adult beetles would be added variety to her diet.


TWCOGAR said:


> Moisture Ash Protein Fat Other
> Zophobas (Superworms) 58 1 19 17 5


 Is that the superworm nutritional facts or the adult beetle nutritional facts?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

You definately have to cut the heads off of the superworm. I just got some because the store I went to was out of mealies. When I was going to feed them to my hedgies I remembered someone on here saying to cut there heads off because of biting, so I did. The crazy part of this was the heads after being decapitated were still moving and biting!!!! And the heads stayed alive for atleast an hour!!! Imagine that in your poor hedgie. Better be sage then sorry and take the 2 seconds to remove their heads.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure about the beetles biting, but I would be a little wary, a hedgie has lots of time to make them angry whilst chewing them up and get bitten. Course, I'm not even sure how their mouths work so not sure how bad it would be, and how bad compared to superworms, etc.


----------

